# "Doughnut Bun" hair toll from ClaireÂ´s (pics)



## Andi (Mar 25, 2009)

I got this at ClaireÂ´s but IÂ´m sure other places carry it too. It comes in blonde, brunette and black I think.

This is an example of what the tool looks like (itÂ´s made out of a sturdy foam material)







ItÂ´s super easy! You put your hair in a ponytail, put the hair tool over it and then wrap your hair all around it and secure it with an elastic that you put over your new bun. Tuck the ends under the elastic or pin them into the bun with bobby pins. It feels very secure on my head yet itÂ´s very comfortable.

This is how my first try looks like, I know I could do it a bit neater.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks really nice! I've never seen those before.


----------



## McRubel (Mar 25, 2009)

That's really cool! I'd like to try that!


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it looks really nice on you Andi, it makes your hair appear a lot thicker too. Your colour looks great at the moment too


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 25, 2009)

FABULOUS! It looks so natural.


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 25, 2009)

Very Nice. I can never get those things to work. I love the way it looks. Do you have thick hair?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks very natural. If my hair were long I'd think about getting one of those.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 25, 2009)

this reminds me of a "hair sock" my mom had when i was younger that was bright red.

i actually really like how it looks, i may get one when i grow my hair out


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks great!

I've seen those before, but never really knew what they were for! lol! Now I know.


----------



## tika (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks fantastic on you! Cool idea.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2009)

Those type of pieces have been around for ages.....it looks really great on you Andi!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never even seen one of those but it looks awesome! I'm going to get one cause my hair is getting super long and I never want to do anything with it and this looks really easy and really cute!


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 26, 2009)

wow! very pretty. I will have to look for this.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 26, 2009)

really OT but everytime i see the title of this thread i missread it as doughnut ban and get really angry lol


----------



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL orangeeyecrayon!!! that would be bad





it does look really cool!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2009)

Very neat. I have never been able to use those and make it look as good lol


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 26, 2009)

cool idea


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

That looks so pretty! I wish I had hair that would work with that... but mine is curly.


----------



## fawp (Mar 26, 2009)

That looks so cute! I can't wait till my hair gets longer and I can wear cute hairstyle again.


----------



## nursie (Mar 27, 2009)

i love it and it looks like it's easy to do!!


----------



## Andi (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very Nice. I can never get those things to work. I love the way it looks. Do you have thick hair? no not at all. My hair isnÂ´t as fine as baby hair, but still fine. And I donÂ´t have a lot of hair overall, so a bun with my own hair looks so sad lol

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very neat. I have never been able to use those and make it look as good lol wow really? I swear, I am really not good at doing my hair, so if I can make it work then anyone can!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks really cute! My hair is kind of layered now, I don't know if I could work this but I'd try for sure, it looks so cute!


----------



## LadyRachel (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it! My problem would be though that my hair is very long (about to my lower back) and it's layered, so I don't know if it'd work for me =(


----------

